# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cần giúp kết nối  Mach3 và biến tần mitsubishi fr-d720s

## daihai

Như hình mình cần sự giúp đỡ của AE, thanks

----------


## CKD

Nhìn ngay cái sơ đồ bạn đã úp lên thì thấy luôn cái chân 5/10 rồi.
Bạn mượn đâu cái mẫu đấu 5/AM vào BOB thế?

----------


## daihai

> Nhìn ngay cái sơ đồ bạn đã úp lên thì thấy luôn cái chân 5/10 rồi.
> Bạn mượn đâu cái mẫu đấu 5/AM vào BOB thế?


Mình không có rành nên không chắc là đấu dây như hình là đúng, chỉ là đoán theo hình
Còn hình thì mính lấy từ mitsubishi fr-d720s manual rồi ghép lại từ photoshop

----------


## CKD

Bạn tìm hiểu bắt nguồn từ VFD, tìm hiểu các tín hiệu cho nó ON/Off và CW/CCW (FWD/RWD)
Kế đó là điều khiển tốc độ qua analog.
Và mỗi cách điều khiển đều có setting param riêng.

Cụ thể theo yêu cầu kết nối BOB thì bạn tìm hiểu kệnh FWD (chạy thuận).
Kê đó là điều khiển tốc độ nanalog, như sơ đồ VFD bạn copy thì nó là chân 2 (nhận tín hiệu analog 0-10V), chân 5 Gnd.

Các param tương ứng thì phải đọc them manual thôi.

----------

